

Ask HN: Dashboard Stats - smcguinness

We are planning on setting a dashboard for info about our business. We are going to have the usual revenue, visitors, customer types and bugs displayed. I was curious as to what other startups were displaying to see if there was anything that we could possibly add that might be good to see.
======
neuromancer2600
I believe that every business (in a certain segment) has its own KPIs. Without
knowing what space you are actually in, it might be hard to answer that
question. For some this is sign-ups, tweets or MAU. Identify the key metrics
first and concentrate on those for the dashboard. The less you have the more
significant they become and thus you can tailor your efforts more effectively
towards achieving those goals.

------
craigtheriac
i agree with neuromancer2600. it is hard to say without knowing your exact
business and what stage you are in, but keep the list small and focus on only
those things that will move the needle.

------
revorad
Check out the geckoboard and statsmix blogs for ideas.

